# Dark Eldar: Total revamp?



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I just wanted to know if anyone had any info stating that every model of the DE range will be redone.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It will probably be like every other army out there; you will get maybe 1/4-1/3 of the range redone now and the rest later.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

as long as they redo the Talos and Warp Beasts.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

gen.aheb said everything that is worth saying...


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I thought that there was a rumour that they were dropping the Talos? (Although I love the model itself)


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

The Talos is listed as a heavy support choice on the site so I doubt it's been dropped.

I want to know if they're remaking Scourges, personally...

By the way, there's only 3 units that haven't been updated yet, Scourges, Warp Beasts and Grotesques...everything else has an update either available already or on the way.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd presume that they'll have models for all the stuff that was taken down, eventually, bar a few no-model units that always are in these new dexes. As for a full revamp, they still have older models up, so I doubt they'll revamp the entire range, but with this many taken down, they might as well have, and that's all the better!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I assume they are leaving those ghost models there for second waves or forgeworld releases. Take TWC for instance, they could be waiting for an IA book or some other FW release.


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Jes Goodwin did originally say that every model for the DE range was getting redone, but obviously they wont all be out at once, so things like the Talos, Scourges, etc, you might be better off converting rather than waiting for


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

a total revamp is the only way GW can get back any respect for this army, the original model range was poor, there are maybe 3 or 4 metal models i would keep out of the whole range, This is a completely unprecedented move by GW to redesign everything including the core plastic units in one go, massive task as this is in effect a completely new army but at the same time not new. Dont forget that at some point we will see the units that dont already have a model, like the bomber skimmer void raven thingy.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the whole range seems to be getting redone: though I do believe, possibly, that Talos and Homonculi might be 2 units that will be in the last wave, or not updated atall, since they are back on the site ready and waiting for ordering.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> a total revamp is the only way GW can get back any respect for this army, the original model range was poor, there are maybe 3 or 4 metal models i would keep out of the whole range, This is a completely unprecedented move by GW to redesign everything including the core plastic units in one go, massive task as this is in effect a completely new army but at the same time not new. Dont forget that at some point we will see the units that dont already have a model, like the bomber skimmer void raven thingy.


A move that I hope GW repeats with Grey Knights. I must say GW has managed to do something no one thought possible, by delivering a new range of well done, and why not say, beautiful new minis. Let's hope they keep the momentum.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

What about actually releasing The Decapitator? GW never released him from back in the day. Anyone here about more special characters?


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

To be honest though, the Grey Knight models just need to be in plastic instead of pewter. They're presentable, unlike the old DE.


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

I'v seen the codex today and all the range is being re-done by the looks of it just not all at the same time (they will be released in waves). Theres a few new special characters as well as the older ones (Urian, Decapitator, Vect, Drazzar). All in all I was very impressed with both the models and the rules


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Shaun_wi said:


> I'v seen the codex today and all the range is being re-done by the looks of it just not all at the same time (they will be released in waves). Theres a few new special characters as well as the older ones (Urian, Decapitator, Vect, Drazzar). All in all I was very impressed with both the models and the rules


I so hope your right on this. though i like the old talos. I wana field homunculi eventully, and those models are horrid


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

@khainiteassassin

you are a wolves player......they just got a new rape book and you are already going to DE:s......you either have too much money or have a very short attention span:/ just pick an army already


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> @khainiteassassin
> 
> you are a wolves player......they just got a new rape book and you are already going to DE:s......you either have too much money or have a very short attention span:/ just pick an army already


1. I have plenty of money to field multiple armies.
2. I have ADD so I do have a short attention span
3. I have ALWAYS been interested in dark eldar, and dark elves. Please note that my name is KHAINITEASSASSIN. Do you know the meaning of it? Assassin of Khaine, which is less relevant for Dark Eldar. The point is, I do have my SW, I will not stop playing my SW because im going to collect DE aswell, but I like having 2 armies, it makes gaming FAR more interesting.

Ill give you a peak into my mind. Playing a game that always has a static feel to it gets dull. This directly shows in all my works for 40k, JUST playing space wolves, I will always turn to the list that works for me, which is my tournament list, most times. This being said, it gets boring playing the same thing over and over, but most times, I have refined my gaming to such a skill that I naturally move back to the List that Im best at. If I play dark eldar, I will develop a different style of play with them for myself, different enough then my space wolves that allows me to continue to enjoy myself. Does this mean I wont play my space wolves again? hardly, my space wolves are, essentially, complete Model wise, up to 2500 points. I will bring my Dark Eldar up to about the same number before I return to buying for my space wolves. the DArk eldar, for me, are going to be more an art project over a gaming project. Hence why the MODELS of them are far more on my mind then the RULES.

Please stop assuming that everyone should only have one army aswell. since, as I said earlier, I do have more then enough money to own multiple armies.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

argh it burns -1 rep ahhhhhh how will i ever go on:| just get your little DE army then move on to DH when they come out.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I wont ever do DH, they are not my style. Dark Eldar feed my glass cannon addiction, space wolves feed my unstoppable juggernaught of an army addiction. I dont have many addictions, and having 2 armies helps stave off boredom of a single army. even YOU have 2 armies.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

yea but i played guard for ages then decided on DE long before their new codex was coming out....you seem to be eveywhere talking about the new codex....trying no to use the term on the band wagon as you dont seem like a 12 yr old (also cus it says your age) but the impression i get from you is just..OH OH NEW BOOK OH OH WANT! not trying to flame you here just i see you everywhere.....if you took offense then i apologise.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well, I am everywhere, I troll the forums alot, I voice my opinion on every thread I can. my voice is not heard on things im not interested in though, so you dont see me posting on the DH WH forum... 

And its not NEW BOOK DO WANT, its UPDATED ARMY THAT IVE LIKED THE LORE TO BUT WAITED FOR THE NEW DEX, DO WANT. <- I liked Dark Eldar and I liked Space wolves but only would start collecting them when they got updated, IE: yes if the SW never got updated, Id never have gotten them, since I hate the Nilla SM dex. at the same time, if it was JUST the DE dex updated I wouldnt have gotten into them cuz the old models are HORRID. the new ones literally could be taken from my subconcious of armor Ive been building for my own personal tastes. the Rigged armor design, evil symbolism all over. etc. 

also if you havnt noticed in some of my earlier posts: Im into torture and BDSM like Dark eldar, so they do kind of suit me >D


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Guys, please stop the flaming, take to private chat if you must.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

.........Canadians


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes, every model is planned to be remade, this has already been stated a few times in the *dark eldar thread* that is already in the news section


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> .........Canadians


oh dont start on me being canadian now! > < lmao


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> yea but i played guard for ages then decided on DE long before their new codex was coming out....you seem to be eveywhere talking about the new codex....trying no to use the term on the band wagon as you dont seem like a 12 yr old (also cus it says your age) but the impression i get from you is just..OH OH NEW BOOK OH OH WANT! not trying to flame you here just i see you everywhere.....if you took offense then i apologise.


It might just be because I'm an old fart but I'm really struggling with this whole "Bandwagon" thing, whats the problem?
It seems to be a bunch of whiney little sods all claiming to have been into DE since before they were born and now claiming that they are the only ones allowed to even look at the Codex. 
What alternative would any of you suggest? 
Look, new Codex, as a long suffering DE player I decree that only myself and the three other DE players globally are allowed to be excited about this. On top of that only myself and the other three are allowed to buy the new models and play them coz we iz troo and kvlt and nekro, innit!

If only old DE players bought the Dex and minis then the whole relaunch would be a complete failure for GW, no second wave, no updates.
Unless people get behind the release and start playing DE or at least buying the minis then Dark Eldar will go the same way as Squats. 
In years to come we'll all be chuckling about the fate of those funny S&M Eldar, weren't they funny!

I've been into 40K since before the Dark Eldar existed, does that mean I have bragging rights? 
In fact my first ever army was Harlequins, they're in the new Dex so there you go, everyone who got into Eldar or Dark Eldar or looked at a Harlequin miniature and thought "OOh, that looks nice" is jumping on the bandwagon and should be shot!

Please, for fuck's sake, grow up!!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

lmao, well said norm.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> .........Canadians


Oh you want it don't you?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Huh. I started reading this thread for info on the range. Now I find myself fascinated with this bout between LuLzForTheLuLzGoD and KhainiteAssassin. 

(Grabs popcorn and soda)


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> ....trying no to use the term on the band wagon...


what's wrong with a bandwagon? I'm on it. OH OH NEW BOOK OH OH WANT! :drinks:

I never even considered DE before hearing about the revamp. So cut the shit and get back on topic. Everyone.

CP


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

This does need to be noted:



LuLzForTheLuLzGoD said:


> .........Canadians


I would definitely suggest you make sure in a future post to apologize about this one. While some of us are nice and will try to give you a little slack, there is a point where your trolling goes to far and the baiting is frowned upon.

So to back up what Ploss said, next post of yours better be on topic and include some real apology or else do not post in this thread again. Not unless you would like to try dealing with someone else who you will not be able to 'beat'.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for pulling the post back on topic. What I really wanted to know was not is the entire DE line being redone but also if anyone had any information on release waves or even what the new versions of models we haven't seen would look like. I mean discussion of wish lists of how you would like a model to look is welcome also. Really anything concerning the range.

I really hope they redo the Talos, I like the concept of a death engine powered by the souls of the warriors it defeats. The Haemonculus definitely need a new model. Scourges most likely (and note I have no insider info I am merely speculating) will be interchangable with the warrior and wyches set, so fingers crossed plastic. 

I'm not too fond of the Urien model (the arms and hands just look to disproportionate), but I'm still going to buy it. I admit it is growing on me.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

VanitusMalus said:


> Thanks for pulling the post back on topic. What I really wanted to know was not is the entire DE line being redone but also if anyone had any information on release waves or even what the new versions of models we haven't seen would look like. I mean discussion of wish lists of how you would like a model to look is welcome also. Really anything concerning the range.
> 
> I really hope they redo the Talos, I like the concept of a death engine powered by the souls of the warriors it defeats. The Haemonculus definitely need a new model. Scourges most likely (and note I have no insider info I am merely speculating) will be interchangable with the warrior and wyches set, so fingers crossed plastic.
> 
> I'm not too fond of the Urien model (the arms and hands just look to disproportionate), but I'm still going to buy it. I admit it is growing on me.


if the homonculi get a revamp, which they should, Urien is definitly going to look similar to them even in the new models.

The Talos I hope gets an update aswell, would hate to see such a wonderful unit everyone will want go to waste because GW doesnt want to put the models out and wants people to convert them from over priced BS or not look anywhere near how they should. (Yes, this is a reference to the BS of Thunder wolf Cav being 60 dollars and a bad wolf sculpt to make them from canis.)

as for the rest, Since EVERY non SC seems to be said to be interchangeable, Wytches, Warriors, the Archon, reavers, Hellions. Im sure the scourge will be interchangeable if they have the same kind of limbs as the others. (Ive seen the visual art which doesnt look very humanoid to me)


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

You're refering to the Scourges as not looking humanoid? Hell I welcome that a totally new vision for a unit. I'm actually hoping they do that for the Talos a totally new vision (sort of like with the Mandrakes).


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I heard the Talos will be one of the last models to get a revamp and new range (though that's just rumoured word of mouth).
I personally don't think it's currently that ugly of a model, though that's just what I think though I will however be ordering from B&K the Shard Carbine weapons from the raider sprue to get my 20 Scourge done (damn b&k and GW stealing my money )


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the talos is DEFINITLY in the last release, and i am assuming so are the Homonculi other then Urien, and Dhrazar since all of those models are still on the site. Scourge should be late into this release or be in the fabled "1.5" release along with hopfully the other vehicles


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I would estimate that GW will try to fill the gaps in the army asap,after all they have spent alot of time effort and money revamping the army, hopefully they will want to contiune the momentum and get as much of the revamped army on the shelves asap, so i could see another set of releases within six months or by easter 2011, otherwise any new collectors are going to be out in the cold in terms of what they have available to choose from the codex, I personally would also release some of the "new" nver seen before units asap to pull in the old collectors and get them to dust off old armies,But as with anything GW do we will just have to see.
I was quite shocked when GW released the space wolf codex that they didnt chuck out the thunder wolf models to pull in some spend from established space wolf players, yet when they produced the Blood angels they released sanginary guard, guard got the Valk and Nids got the Trygon. I just think if your releasing a new codex and you include never before seen things in it they should release at least one unit/tank along with any revamped units.
Im all for the wave style releases, but i think waves dont have to be army based, they could do fast attack wave,heavy wave or a unit for every army wave or maybe plastic command squad wave. I admit its much better these days, back when i got into the game years could pass before you got anything new,but alot of codexes have model gaps that cant easily be filled with kit bashing and conversions (stormraven springs to mind)


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

Well I think what they did so far was pretty good (except for forcing us to have the aerosail if we want the upgrade.) I like but most other ppl are really mad about that and they should have given us a choice. Anyway back on topic, they are definatly going for a more pirated look then the old dirty pirate. This might sound weird but now they look like clean pirates. They're not covered with spikes in every single $%^&ing place (perverts stop thinking of it that way) and now they look more clean then goth. Hopefully they'll continue on.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Ive put pretty much everything about the codex in my summary at the top.

From what I hear the Talos may not be getting a new model since it is still available from GWs website though almost everything else is gone.

If it does get a model it will most likely be in one of the later releases (doh, how to state the obvious...where else would it be if it was released?).

Anyways from what has been said over at Warseer there will be 3 releases. The initial release, release 1.5 and release 2.

From what has been said there should be a release in January. This is where the Grey Knights in March rumour comes from since there is no way they would release DE models and the GK codex in the same month.

I dont know if the early release next year is the 1.5 or 2 release since we just had the the announcement of the initial release and a second release just 2 weeks later.
I do believe it will be 1.5 personally since there is just sooo much in the range that needs new models.

The Unique model in the DE range is the flyer, Voidraven/Razorwing. I would not be surprised if Eldar gets something similar if not the same kit.

For Blood Angels its the Stormraven, for Grey Knights its the new Walker thing and for Sisters of Battle it would probably be the rumoured tank with huge gun though GK is rumoured to get it as well.

Then again GK is rumoured to get the Stormraven for GK, Valkyrie for IST, new unique Walker in a similar size to a Deff Dread (larger than a Dreadnought) and a new Land Raider with a huge gun in the front (I dont believe its the Land Raider Archilles that was previews at Games Day with the Thunderfire Cannon).

This is all Ive got at the moment


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

I for one like the talos, it has small nice details to it and has stood the test of time pretty well. I am more intrested how to represend all these new wargear options in the codex.


----------

